# LAtest member = buy-cialis - WTF??



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

Oh come on mods, can we not do something about these kind of people joining the forum. These types are gonna dilute the quality of the forum as we have already sen with a few others lately.

This is precisely what I was talking about when mentioning on another thread that there ought to be more stringent joining checks/criteria [smiley=end.gif]


----------



## QuackingPlums (Mar 10, 2004)

They're scripted spammers - exploiting security holes in the phpBB software. Not an actual person, and they seldom actually follow through to post anything because they never "click the link" to activate their accounts. :?


----------



## CamV6 (Oct 26, 2003)

even more reason to bar members like this? :?


----------



## QuackingPlums (Mar 10, 2004)

Unfortunately it's quite difficult - I upgraded all my own forums to the latest version about a month ago, and have seen a marked drop in these registrations, but have no doubt they'll start up again once they find the new exploits. All the email addresses they use to sign up with are just randomly generated so you can't even block them by domain. :?

I used to spend about 10mins every day deleting these registrations :x


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

CamV6 said:


> Oh come on mods, can we not do something about these kind of people joining the forum. These types are gonna dilute the quality of the forum as we have already sen with a few others lately.
> 
> This is precisely what I was talking about when mentioning on another thread that there ought to be more stringent joining checks/criteria [smiley=end.gif]


If you do see a post like this then please look to see if a moderator is online so that they can take care of it


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

CamV6 said:


> Oh come on mods, can we not do something about these kind of people joining the forum. These types are gonna dilute the quality of the forum as we have already sen with a few others lately.
> 
> This is precisely what I was talking about when mentioning on another thread that there ought to be more stringent joining checks/criteria [smiley=end.gif]


It's not a mod thing. It's a Jae thing...


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

It's forum spam. It's as difficult to stop you joining as it is to stop them.


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

this is a complete headache, and takes much time. I have to go in and manually delete/disable them. As mentioend before, once a fix is in place, it will get broken again, then another fix, so on and so on!!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

My BMW forum cancels any unused account after so many days...

Another bike forum I use only lets me post if I enter a code thats written ...

Can we apply these rules?


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

TTotal said:


> My BMW forum cancels any unused account after so many days...
> 
> Another bike forum I use only lets me post if I enter a code thats written ...
> 
> Can we apply these rules?


I think we should force TTotal to enter a code everytime he posts too, just done give him the code! :roll:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Cheers, you know who your mates are :?

:wink:


----------

